# New Dog



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Well I lost one of my GWP's this fall, so I was down to one dog. Wasn't really looking to replace him, but only having one dog can be a bummer if he gets put on IR during the fall. Found a GSP that was going to the pound if a home couldn't be found for him, so I took him in. He is a year and 10 months and has an absolute great temperment with some natural retrieve and I've played the wing and string game to see if he has any birdiness in him and he flashed some sight points last night. If I can boost his confidence & work some planted birds this spring and summer a little I think I may have gotten a steal of a bird dog as he was a give away. I'm a pretty happy camper right now, as I didn't have much for expectations when you don't get to start with them right away as pups. :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hats off to you for re-homing that pup. I hope it works out great.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I can tell he has been a little over pressured because he is pretty soft as all it takes is raising my voice and he cowers and skunks down or lies down. He is going to take a lot of TLC but I see some potential. He has an absolutely wonderful temperament so I will keep him whether he turns out or not. He passed the wife test so he is part of the pack now. My goal this year is just to build his confidence and get him good and birdy.


----------

